# KOLKATA | The Unimark Asian | 72m | 236 ft | 17 fl | U/C



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

A stunning elevation and architectural design for this upcoming commercial - retail structure in the heart of the city.


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*PROJECT DETAILS*

*THE UNIMARK ASIAN*
52/1, Shakespeare Sarani, intersection of AJC Bose Road

Website: http://www.unimarkgroup.com/projects/showcase.aspx?project=unimark-asian&tab=gallery

*Type* - Commercial/Retail
*Elevation* - G+16 Floors
*Height* - 72m / 236 ft
*Launch* - 2012
*Status* - Foundation Work
*Developers* - Unimark Group & Asian Group
*Architects*:
Stephen Coates (aCTa International - Singapore)
Kamal Periwal (Maheshwari Architects - Kolkata)
*Structural Consultants*:
Predrag Eror (Dubai)
Sanjiv Parekh (Kolkata)
*Land Area* - 50 cottahs
*Spaces* - 5179 sq ft to 7512 sq ft.
*Estimated completion* - End 2014

*Features & Specs*
•Four side open offices
•Enhanced floor height of four to five meters
•Expansive private open terraces
•Dynamic form and glass façade
•Optimized space utilization
•Vastu Friendly
•Hassle-free car parking for office users and visitors
•Premium Elevators
•Triple-height main lobby
•24 hour security and surveillance
•Eco-Friendly and robust design
•Energy and resource efficient
•Renewability, durability and sustainability
•Indoor environmental quality enhancement


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*Renders*


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

Render - Top View


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

World Architecture News
http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=21227

aCTa international designs new mixed-use office & retail building
Prominently located on Kolkata's Shakespeare Sarani close to the heart of the city, the distinctive profile of Unimark Asia's new 16-storey headquarter office is derived from incorporating GFA-free triple height external terraces in a dynamic way by stacking and sliding 5 glass boxes.

The core is placed asymmetrically and only 4 further columns are required to create column free space in this steel framed building. Essential Vastu principles are complied with.

A 6th box, wrapped in granite slides towards the street to announce the building's presence on Shakespeare Sarani with some elements of retail, while at the same time creating a triple-height entrance in the south east corner.

Fortunate site shape and statutory setbacks result in a basic rectilinear plan with short east and west facades. Long north façade is fully glazed to maximise daylight into offices. The south façade is occupied by the core. Green initiatives include full-height, high-performance solar glazing with integral blinds. LEED gold rating is targeted. 

*The building is on site and work on the superstructure is about to commence.*

Image showing height & floor details


----------

